# Aliments adaptés aux petits



## Dodo95 (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J´aimerais avoir vos avis sur certains aliments que les P E nous fournissent pour les repas des petits.
Aujourd´hui pour le repas de A 21 mois, qui a seulement 4 dents, Haricots rouges qui sont encore durs !!!
Manifestement les haricots rouges manquent de cuisson, du coup A n’en a pas voulu et c´est parti à la poubelle.
Pour le goûter, A auras des galettes de riz.
Est ce que vous pensez que s’est adapté pour un petit ? pour ma part, c’est la 1ere fois que l´on me fournit cela.
Merci par avance pour vos retours.

.


----------



## Griselda (6 Septembre 2022)

N'avoir que 4 dents pour manger des morceaux n'est pas un soucis car l'enfant peut tout à fait mâcher avec ses 4 dents ET ses gencives.
Les orthodontistes et orthophonistes s'accordent à dire que s'il y a plus de difficulté aujourd'hui de dents mal placées, de langue pas placée correctement non plus entraînant difficulté rhino pharyngée, otite, acquisition du langage correct c'est justement parce qu'on retarde trop l'apprentissage de la mastication.

Ce qui pose problème ce sont les légumineux (haricots, lentilles, petits pois...) s'ils ne sont pas bien cuits car alors ils deviennent indigestes (si tant est que l'enfant les mange). C'est comme de donner du riz pas assez cuit.
Important puisque les Parents portent les repas de leur demander "innocemment", "pardon mais votre enfant n'a absolument pas voulu les haricots que vous avez porté pour lui. M'est venue une question qu'après: êtes vous sur de les avoir suffisamment cuits car c'est peut être pour ça? dans ce cas il aura eut raison car il aurait eut mal au ventre.", si besoin rappeler que dès lors qu'ils portent les repas ceux ci doivent être prêts à réchauffer uniquement donc cuits chez eux. Il est peut être temps de leur suggérer de te laisser prendre en charge les repas car c'est vrai que préparer "une gamelle" tous les jours, équilibré, à distance du repas... c'est pfff.

La fameuse galette de riz pour le goûter, perso je la vois dès que bébé est apte à tenir dans sa main et la suçoter donc à 21 mois ce n'est pas un problème. Là je dirais surtout que j'espère qu'il n'a pas que ça par contre car un goûter devrait au moins être du fruit (frais à son âge ou compote) + un produit laitier + un féculent qui sera des gâteaux ou la fameuse galette de riz.

Ma question du coup c'est qu'as tu donné à manger à cet enfant qui n'a pas voulu des haricots rouge? Il avait d'autres choses j'espère pour accompagner?

Perso, pas de problème, dès que l'enfant est diversifié et au plus tard à 12 mois je prends en charge les repas, cela fait parti de ma ligne pédagogique. Je n'accepte plus les repas portés par les Parents. C'est dit dès le début du contrat et écrit. Au moins je ne me retrouve pas à devoir assumer face à l'enfant des choix quelques fois discutables...


----------



## Dodo95 (6 Septembre 2022)

Merci griselda pour ton retour 
Aujourd’hui le menu de A : 
pour le déjeuner : haricots rouges « al dente « + purée PDT/courgettes + une tranche de jambon + une nectarine en morceaux + un yaourt.
Pour le goûter : 2 petit suisses + 1 compote + 1 gâteau
Je dois préciser que tout est prêt et déjà coupé, j’ai juste à réchauffer son plat.
Bien évidemment, s’il y a un problème, je donne de mon repas ou j’adapte.
J´en ai parler avec le papa et m’a avoué qu’A n´aime pas les haricots rouges mais comme avec vous, il mange bien.
Je lui ai dis que c’est normal qu’il n’aime pas c’etait pas assez cuit.
Le papa s’est excusé et il fera plus attention dorénavant.
Je précise que le P E veut fournir les repas pour son enfant.


----------



## booboo (6 Septembre 2022)

Ah oui j'ai déjà eu la même chose.
Des aliments que visiblement l'enfant n'aime, et après avoir signalé que soit l'enfant n'avait pas mangé ou avait subit le repas, réponse : ah oui mais avec vous il fait pas de cinéma, il mange tout .... ahem ben voyons... ne me facilitez pas la tâche surtout


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Des haricots rouges la vache çà fait pêter et donne mal au ventre pauvre petit !!! attention à ne rien donner d'autre à ce petit aux PE de fournir des aliments corrects point barre !!! ils ne paient pas rien en plus ... et des galettes de riz attention à l'étouffement mon second fils s'est étouffé avec une craquinette et même plus âgé !!! bref il veut apporter les repas vous lui dites que vous n'êtes pas là pour tester leur enfant il n'en veut pas chez eux qu'ils se débrouillent ...


----------



## Griselda (6 Septembre 2022)

Bon, la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il avait de toute façon autre chose à manger en dehors des haricots rouges et c'était même équilibré donc pas de souci.
En effet il n'est pas rare qu'avec Nounou l'enfant fasse moins "de comédie" et mange (surtout parce que Nounou se montre plus détachée, moins agacée quand l'enfant veut jouer à ce jeu là). Si l'idée était de vérifier si c'était de la comédie, ce PE en a maintenant le cœur net, avec Super Nounou, ça passe pas non plus. Mais comme tu as su gentiment le faire remarquer, cuisiné autrement, plus cuit ça serait peut être passé?!
Si la tentative a déjà été faite plusieurs foisen vain je préconise de laisser l'enfant oublier cette vilaine expérience négative pour quelques semaines ou mois puis de retenter en prenant garde à modifier la recette et la cuisson. Peut être que... Et si finalement il n'aime vraiment pas les haricots rouges ce n'est probablement pas si grave, à peine contrariant surtout si ses Parents sont Mexicains.
Aujourd'hui il y a plein de chose que je mange avec plaisir et que pourtant je detestais quand j'étais enfant... il faut garder espoir ;-)

Ensuite "c'est le Parent qui veut porter le repas", certes mais ce n'est pas parce que le Parent le veut que l'AM est obligée d'accepter, surtout si ça ne lui convient pas.
A l'inverse certains Parents veulent que l'AM s'en charge et celle ci ne veut pas: il ne peut pas l'obliger non plus.
Tout est affaire de se mettre d'accord chacun avec ses convictions. Et tout ça doit être discuté avant la signature du contrat.


----------



## Dodo95 (6 Septembre 2022)

Ça ne me dérange pas que les parents souhaitent fournir les repas, je n´ai plus à me soucier des repas, prévoir les menus etc… Ça me convient ! Par contre, je goûte toujours avant de donner aux petits. Et si problème, je le note dans le cahier et on parle avec le P-E
Pour en revenir aux galettes de riz, j’ai préféré ne pas lui donner et j’ai expliqué à la maman. Elle comprends ma position et du coup elle me donnera d’autres gâteaux quand  le petit viendra à la maison.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Nature Angèle 1982 ! 😉💩🤣J'en ai mal au ventre de rire mais ce n'est pas les haricots rouges ! Je n'en avais pas au menu de ce soir !


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Catie 😁 contente de t'avoir fait rigoler çà fait du bien !!!


----------



## Merlu33 (6 Septembre 2022)

> Des haricots rouges la vache çà fait pêter et donne mal au ventre


trop drôle Angèle et très vrai en plus.


----------



## Merlu33 (6 Septembre 2022)

dodo95 : perso, tu dois continuer à  lui donner ce que le PE fourni tout surveillant comme tu fais... car si tu proposes de faire les repas, ça sera source de problemes car je vois que ce PE  aime être au contrôle de ce que sont enfant mange( ce qui est normale)


----------



## Griselda (6 Septembre 2022)

Et du coup c'est quoi selon toi le problème avec les galettes de riz à 21 mois?
Ici j'ai déjà vu des petits de 8 - 9 mois arriver le matin avec et ça n'avait pas l'air de poser problème, si?
Perso je n'en donne pas, parce que je trouve que ça a goût de carton mais dans l'absolue je ne crois pas que ça pose un problème diététique ou de sécurité, si?!


----------



## Dodo95 (6 Septembre 2022)

Griselda, c’est la 1ère fois qu’un P-E me fournit une galette de riz pour un petit .
Alors j’ai cherché et sur un site, on déconseille jusqu’à l‘âge de 3 ans. J´ai vu également des galettes pour bébé à partir de 7 mois Ne sachant pas exactement, j´ai préféré demandé conseil aux collègues.


----------



## Griselda (6 Septembre 2022)

Ah OK il en existe donc pour les bébés et d'autres pas?!
Merci pour l'info, je l'ignorais.


----------



## kikine (7 Septembre 2022)

oui il en existe pour les bébé, j'en avait pris pour ma petite, elles sont plus fines, plus petites, le gros hic c'est que bien évidemment ils ont rajouté.... du sucre !!     
donc franchement vu déjà l'impact glycémique du riz sur le corps rajouter du sucre en plus.... bof


----------



## kikine (7 Septembre 2022)

et puis vu le peu d'intérêt nutritif du riz à part si l'enfant a la diarrhée ou selle molle je ne voit pas l'intérêt, en plus ça n'a aucun goût... autant donner un bon biscuit maison ou un quartier de pomme


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Septembre 2022)

Vous n'avez jamais été confronté (ées) à l'étouffement chez un petit ? car certaines ici penseraient autrement croyez-moi ... alors donner des aliments non adaptés NON MERCI !


----------



## Lijana (7 Septembre 2022)

Il faut mettre du cumin  dans la préparation des haricots pour éviter les flatulances.


----------



## Dodo95 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Effectivement Angèle1982, même si un parent me fournit les repas, je suis responsable de ce que l’enfant va mangé chez moi et si j´estime que quelque chose n’est pas adepté ou dangereux ⚠️ 
Je ne le donne pas à l´enfant.


----------



## Dodo95 (8 Septembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos retours 😊


----------

